# Drywall mud on old painted block wall?



## urborn2die (Sep 14, 2010)

I am repainting my grandsons room and took down the paneling that was on the walls. the block wall under has a good coat of paint but looks like crap.

I want to know if i can smooth out the wall with drywall plaster OR Westpac Redline wall texture?
Which is best to use or can I use either? (plaster is cheaper but i do have enough redline to do both walls if need be)
Will either fall off later?
Will the grout seams cause eitherr to fall out later since its a 1/8" think layer of plaster to fill them in?
Will mositure from outside be a issue (though the wall is 50+ years old and painted both sides,
Will I ever play the piano again? :whistling2sorry couldnt resist the soap opera-ish questioning)

Never done this and wondering if I should even try with either. 
Wife doesnt want drywall  so i have to plaster or leave it untouched (ick) and paint.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

you can try that but no guaruntees , i would fur and then rock over ... this will also let you put some insulation while your at it.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty sure mud needs something with a little bite to stick to.
you could probably do it like they do stucco, then just smooth it, but I'll give another vote for sticks and sheets


----------

